# whats the best arrow for the monney



## missionmanX3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would have to say Gold Tip just my opinion. There are 3 levels, Pro Hunter being #1, XT Hunters being #2, and Expedition Hunters being #3. You can get 6 Expedition hunters for $30. I like em very durable.:thumbs_up


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Easton XX75. Absolutely no carbon arrow can match the spine consistency, straightness, and price of the XX75. And no carbon arrow offers the variety of different sizes and spines that the XX75 offers either. This allows you to find the EXACT perfect spine arrow to match any bow setup, without having to constantly fuss with point weight and arrow length to get the proper spine for your setup. 

Anyone that will try to argue that there is an all carbon arrow built that can match the arrow to arrow straightness or spine consistency of aluminum is only kidding themselves, and with the price of the best carbon arrows today, you can buy 3 dozen aluminums for the same price as 1 dozen carbons. 

Don't get me wrong, there are a few carbon arrows that I like and shoot, and tolerances have improved drastically over the past few years. But he asked "what is the best arrow for the money". And that title goes to the Easton XX75 Hands down.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

victory archery arrows are priced very very well. can get like 1 dozen v force v3 arrows for around $90 or less


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

for the money? right now you can get xx75's cut to length, fletched, and shipped for 30 bucks a dozen. You cant even get close to that quality for that price


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

i love my new beman ics bowhunter arrows $50-$60 a dozen for shafts


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

easton or victory, both have very consistent arrows at a VERY reasonable price


----------



## Dave K (Feb 26, 2009)

ATS, can you give me a clue where to get XX75's at that price? That is a great price and that is all I shoot. I just bought a dozen with 5" feathers and they were $90 a dozen.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

Dave K said:


> ATS, can you give me a clue where to get XX75's at that price? That is a great price and that is all I shoot. I just bought a dozen with 5" feathers and they were $90 a dozen.





http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=853224&highlight=2216


go to the second page and see his updated blowout prices. I mispoke though, they are $30 PLUS shipping for a dozen cut to length and fletched. you just can't beat that


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

Beman Realtree MFX gets my vote. Good price and VERY VERY durable(hunting Arrow)


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

I might add the great prices around on the XX75's is because few people want them anymore. Dont get me wrong this is not a slam but most people prefer the durability and full length arrow lightness of carbon


----------

